# Electric EG1 Changing Lens Problem



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, just rip it. My Electrics where really hard to get off the first time. Mine are eg 1 V co labs.


----------



## dertzi (Mar 24, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Yea, just rip it. My Electrics where really hard to get off the first time. Mine are eg 1 V co labs.


So does it get easier after the first time?
Im still quite scared of trying it.. Im going to the alps in two days. Wouldnt want them to brake now xD


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It doesn't get eaiser. You just realize you're not going to break them and that it takes a lot to break them. Just make sure you're doing it right and you'll be fine. For the top it's just pulling apart. When removing the nose is when possible breaks can happen. Still hard though. 

Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for your goggles. I'm just giving personal experience and advice. It's up to you whether or not to take it.


----------



## dertzi (Mar 24, 2012)

I did it!

Thanks for the help ThunderChunky. 

You need a bit more force to pull the lens out than what was shown on the youtube video.
But putting the lens back was a bitch.. Especially the nose part.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea, geting it out is easy. Putting it in is the hard part. I always fuck up the nose and the plastic nose part isn't touching the lens. Theres a little gap. Make sure there isn't any.


----------

